# Craftsman Dovetail Jig #315.25710



## Projects (Jul 28, 2009)

Help please. I am looking for the owners manual to a Craftsman Dovetail Jig Model # 315.25710. Does anybody have one?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's not the same but the manual will work for yours also.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../00025726/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=31525710

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34102.pdf

==



Projects said:


> Help please. I am looking for the owners manual to a Craftsman Dovetail Jig Model # 315.25710. Does anybody have one?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Tom

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Projects (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I'll try it, but the Craftsman jig uses spacers to adjust the position of the comb. The Harbor Freight jig seems to use a linear adjustment versus an indexed adjustment. At least the Harbor Freight manual gives some actual measurements for comb adjustment that I can play with. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Most are setup the same way, here's one more that may help.

http://cdn7.grizzly.com/manuals/h0983_m.pdf

======



Projects said:


> Thanks for the response. I'll try it, but the Craftsman jig uses spacers to adjust the position of the comb. The Harbor Freight jig seems to use a linear adjustment versus an indexed adjustment. At least the Harbor Freight manual gives some actual measurements for comb adjustment that I can play with. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Projects (Jul 28, 2009)

Bob,

Thanks for the other link. I'm going to try out this information once I get a new base plate (on back order). I'm crossing my fingers that it all works.


----------



## kingsleystag61 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a copy of the manual for the 315.25710. I have used mine for years and it works fine. I'll be happy to attach the digital copy to an email.
kingsleystag61


----------



## richardmcgeehan (May 8, 2011)

could i also get a copy? I just picked up the 315 25710 used at a yard sale, of course with no manual.
Rich


----------



## kingsleystag61 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Manual Copy*



richardmcgeehan said:


> could i also get a copy? I just picked up the 315 25710 used at a yard sale, of course with no manual.
> Rich


My email is [email protected]

Send me your email and I'll forward a digital copy.
KS


----------



## wv28 (Apr 7, 2012)

I too am looking for the owners manual for the 315-25710 dovetail template. Mine has simply evaporated apparently. Sears no longer has them available. Would appreciate it if you would email to me .

Thanks

Bill (Mount Vernon, WA)
[email protected]


----------



## arje1950 (Mar 30, 2013)

kingsleystag61 said:


> I have a copy of the manual for the 315.25710. I have used mine for years and it works fine. I'll be happy to attach the digital copy to an email.
> kingsleystag61


Dear Sir,
I read your note about the manual for Craftsman Dovetail Template model 315 25710, is it still available?
Could I get a copy file of it? I'm very grateful if you could sent it to my email rjuwono @ hotmail .com
Regards
Rene


----------



## leg55 (Jul 26, 2014)

I too am looking for the owners manual for the 315.25710 dovetail template. Would appreciate it if you would email your .pdf to me at lee.gentry @ gmail. com.
Thanks


----------



## kingsleystag61 (Nov 27, 2009)

*The manual is still available*

In the nearly five years since I responded with an offer to share my user manual, I have received dozens of requests for a copy. There certainly are a lot of these jigs out there, manuals ... not so much. I am still pleased to send digital copies to anyone needing one.
kingsleystag61


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dennis, can you add the manual to the forum library?


----------



## alex41249 (Oct 3, 2014)

can you pls send me a copy of the manual for the 315.25710


----------



## alex41249 (Oct 3, 2014)

my email is alex41249gmail.com for a copy og the manual of the 315.25710


----------



## KomputerMan (Mar 3, 2014)

Can you google for something like a Porter Cable dovetail jig instruction manual? The steps are basically the same I'll bet... That an search YouTube. Somebody has have had to post a video using one of them by now!


----------



## Gmiller305 (Dec 27, 2015)

Happy Holidays. If you are still able to share the manual for the 315-25710, I'd really appreciate getting a copy. My address is [email protected]. Thanks very much. geo.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gmiller305 said:


> Happy Holidays. If you are still able to share the manual for the 315-25710, I'd really appreciate getting a copy. My address is [email protected]. Thanks very much. geo.


not a good plan to broadcast your email addy...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Geo. I just uploaded the manual for this to our manual section. You can find it here:craftsman dovetail-template-315-25710 It is in PDF format, so you will need Adobe Reader, a free download, in order to read and print it.

And, Stick is absolutely correct in that you should not put your email address on the forum.


----------



## Gmiller305 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you Stick. It is good advice, I just wasn't sure how to get the manual. geo.


----------



## Gmiller305 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you Brian. I very much appreciate you sending out the manual. Have a great 2016. geo.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Gmiller305 said:


> Thank you Brian. I very much appreciate you sending out the manual. Have a great 2016. geo.


You are welcome Geo. Glad to have been able to help. Happy New Years to you and yours as well.

I just edited your previous post to delete your email addy. We have a private message system if you need to give someone your email addy. If it's put out publicly like that, anyone can get ahold of it and you might end up on someone's mass email list.


----------



## Gmiller305 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks again Brian. Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## rwoerz (Feb 14, 2016)

Hope this helps. It does a poor job of describing how to adjust the jig.


----------



## rwoerz (Feb 14, 2016)

Does anyone have a procedure for adjusting the template for different thicknesses of wood? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Baran1 (May 6, 2016)

*Manual foe Dovewtail Model 315.25710*



leg55 said:


> I too am looking for the owners manual for the 315.25710 dovetail template. Would appreciate it if you would email your .pdf to me at lee.gentry @ gmail. com.
> Thanks


Dear Sir,
I read your note about the manual for Craftsman Dovetail Template model 315 25710, is it still available?
Could I get a copy file of it? I'm very grateful if you could sent it to my email [email protected]

Dan


----------



## rwoerz (Feb 14, 2016)

Sorry I don't have a PDF file, all I did is scan a manual I borrowed. You should have no problem downloading the images I posted.


----------



## leg55 (Jul 26, 2014)

kingsleystag61 said:


> I have a copy of the manual for the 315.25710. I have used mine for years and it works fine. I'll be happy to attach the digital copy to an email.
> kingsleystag61


Me too, please. 
[email protected]


----------

